# Это что за рычажок



## rodiongork (6 Дек 2016)

Между клапанами левой стороны по центру присутствует небольшая выступающая деревяшка. Из нее торчит рычажок, уходит под клавиши. Он перебрасывается нажатием выступающей за край клавиатуры штуковины (она подпружинена):


Интерес возник т.к. оттуда травится часть воздуха. Другие "источники" я пока потихоньку отыскиваю и пытаюсь устранять.


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Дек 2016)

Это привод регистровой машинки. На древних инструментах переключатель мог быть на грифе, как у Вас.
Один только раз в жизни я видел в этом месте привод модератора-аттенюатора. Но это был сильно древний экспонат. У Вас- привод регистровой машинки... 
http://music-wings.blog.ru/164491331.html


----------



## rodiongork (6 Дек 2016)

Спасибо! Не очень понимаю куда там регистровая машинка могла умещаться. Разобрал, снял две планки под которыми это странное отверстие:


----------



## rodiongork (6 Дек 2016)

Ох ёлки 

Простите, уважаемые знатоки. В основании средней из голосовых планок обнаружилась задвижка. Поскольку рычажок сломан - она в перманентно задвинутом состоянии. Выдвинул вручную, попробую!

Т.е. рычажок значит третьи голоса выключал. Ну т.е. да, выбор регистра значит (?)


----------

